# New archer in NC!!!



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Luke Henry McNeill arrived yesterday morning at 8:23. He weighed 7lbs 8oz and was 21 inches long. Momma and baby are doing well. We are planning on heading home later today. I'll post some pics later. Haven't figured out how to do it from my iPhone.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new lil one!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Luke Henry McNeill arrived yesterday morning at 8:23. He weighed 7lbs 8oz and was 21 inches long. Momma and baby are doing well. We are planning on heading home later today. I'll post some pics later. Haven't figured out how to do it from my iPhone.


Welcome to the world "young Luke" and congrats to Mom & Dad.

Looking forward to the pix!!!

Now take lessons from 3DShoot80 - his wife still lets him out of the house, but he has to be home in time to wash the bottles.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats on the baby spoon... :thumb: :cheers: :whoo:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

congrats........

camoham


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Congratulations on the new addition!!

we may need to add sitter services at dcwc soon...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

congrats to you and mom... !!!

Happy Birthday Luke... 


:darkbeer:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, poopy diapers & spit up!

Glad everyone is doing great. Congrats!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Congatulations Spoon, just think you now get to carry a diaper bag instead of a quiver, but in afew years you will have all the fun in the world teaching young Luke how to shoot.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Congradulations.
How awesome is that another young buck to contend with in a few years.

I here by nominate Mac as the new Baby sitting Chairman at DCWC.
All in favor. Say Eyeeeeeeeee.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats to you and the wife Matt!! I am glad that everyone is doing well. I guess I know who my little one's competition will be. :mg: 
Jarlicker, I second that motion for Mac to be the official babysitting chairman!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Congrats to you and the wife Matt!! I am glad that everyone is doing well. I guess I know who my little one's competition will be. :mg:
> Jarlicker, I second that motion for Mac to be the official babysitting chairman!


psssst....
I already am...did you hear Prag the other day when I put the whoooopazzzz on him


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS SPOON & MOMMIE SPOON.....​*
*.....and LUKE.....MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU..........*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS SPOON & MOMMIE SPOON.....​*
> *.....and LUKE.....MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU..........*
> 
> .


I am his father.


----------



## GLOCKMASTER (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I am his father.


*Yourrrrrrrrrrr...........DARTH VADER????!!!!!!!*


.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Yourrrrrrrrrrr...........DARTH VADER????!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> .



You started it!!!!

But here we go. Pics!!!


----------



## gclark (Jun 13, 2003)

It is a good thing them little ones look A LOT better than their daddy! I hope all is well with the McNeill family!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

gclark said:


> It is a good thing them little ones look A LOT better than their daddy! I hope all is well with the McNeill family!!


You ain't never lied!!! I wouldn't wish this on many folks, let alone family!!!

Looking forward to getting back out and shooting at something.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Great looking kid!


----------

